# المنتديات العامة > منتدى تطوير الذات >  >  كــــل ما يهــتم بالأبراج .. :) ~

## .: طوق الياسمين :.

~ كــــل ما يخص الأبراج .. أتمنى يتثبت المـوضوع :)~ 

أولاً :. حديث الأبــــراج :.  

الأبراج المائيــة :.  

 
*الأبراج المائية هي :*  
*السرطان ، العقرب ، الحوت** .*

المائيون هم أشخاص عاطفون وحساسون . الشعور فيهم أقوى من العمل أو الفكر وهذا ما يجعلهم رومانسين ومنغرمين مع من يحبون . مع العلم أنهم قد يكونوا عنيدين ومشاكسين للآخرين .
إنهم إذا طالعهم شيء جديد تساءلوا " هل أحب هذا ؟ وكيف أشعر إزاء ذلك ؟ كبيرو القلب وتتغلب عليهم قلوبهم على عقولهم .
وتلعب الماء دورها في كل شيء بالنسبة إلى حياتهم . فهم يحبون العيش قرب عنصرهم إما على ضفة نهر أو قناة أو بحيرة أو بحر . إنهم قلقون ويحبون السفر الطويل . يشربون الكثير من الماء والسوائل على أنواعها وفي طفولتهم ينزعون إلى البكاء . وهم يأخذون كل شيء مأخذ الجدية لأنهم يشعرون . فهم يتألمون كثيرا ويفرحون أكثر من سواهم .
الأعمال المتعلقة بالماء تجتذبهم وتعتبر أفضل شيء لهم . فكثيرا ما يكونون في شركات المياه والمصابغ وعمال الري ومدربو السباحة أو يعملون في البحار والأنهار . وهواياتهم تنحصر في عنصرهم التجديف والسباحة والرحلات البحرية وما شابه .
*ميزات مشتركة* :
عاطفة ، هدوء ، تضحية ، حب المساعدة ، رومنطيقية ، عشق الأحلام ، وفاء ، إخلاص ، إنسانية ، رقة ، حنان ، إثارة ، تدفق ، دلال ، التزام .
*نقائص مشتركة* :
حساسية زائدة ، كسل ، تقلب ، مزاجية ، تسرع ، مبالغة في الدلال ، بُعد عن الواقعية ، استسلام .
*خصائص مشتركة* :
المولود المائي عاطفي ، حالم ، خدوم ، لعوب ، ومتقلب . 
*
* 




















الأبراج الهوائيـة :.






 
*الأبراج الهوائية هي* : 
الجوزاء ، الميزان ، الدلو.
الهوائيون مرتبطون معا في القضايا العقلية والذهنية . فالهوائيون يفكرون إذن . فحين يطالعهم تعبير جديد أو فكرة جديدة يتساءلون " هل هي فكرة قوية منطقيا ؟ " ولكنهم غير عمليين بوجه خاص . فشعورهم والجانب الروحي عندهم يحب أن يُذعن لعقلهم . إنهم مدرّسون طبيعيون وفلاسفة ومحللون وتنتصر رؤوسهم على قلوبهم .
ولأنهم يجدون لكل شيء سببا فهم عادلون ومعتدلون لا يبدون تحمسا للأمور ولا يتهورون . إنهم هادئون لطفاء بطيئون نوعا ما ولكنهم ينظرون للأمور نظرة شاملة منتظمة . ويحبون أن يحققوا الأشياء في أوقاتها . شيء واحد في وقت واحد ، لا يخلطون ولا يؤجلون . ينجحون في الأعمال الذهنية . التثقيف هو حقل اختصاصهم كما أنهم يبرعون في الميدان الوظيفي والاستخدام . تنحصر هواياتهم في الكتب ويقضون أوقات الفراغ بكل ما له علاقة بالهواء كالطيران ودراسة الطير .
*ميزات مشتركة* : 
حب الاطلاع ، ثقافة ، سرعة بديهة ، إدراك ، عمق في التفكير ، مثالية ، ديناميكية ، انفتاح في العلاقات ، حب الكلام ، سرعة في القرار ، حب المناقشة والجدال ، دهاء ، مرح .
*نقائص مشتركة* : 
ثرثرة ، قلق ، عصبية ، قلة تركيز ، لا مبالاة ، سطحية ، فضولية ، حشرية ، حب الظهور .
*خصائص مشتركة* : 
المولود الهوائي مثقف ، مفكر ، مبدع ، متحدث لبق وثرثار
*
* 
الأبراج الترابية :. 
 


*الأبراج الترابية هي* :  








الثور ، العذراء ، الجدي. 
الترابيون هم أشخاص عمليّون ونزاعون إلى العلوم ، إنهم يتطلعون دائما إلى الأفكار الجديدة : " هل تصلح للعمل ؟ وماذا يمكن أن تحقق ؟ ". وهم بطيئون ولكنهم واثقون وصبورون ويضعون أقدامهم في ثبات على أرض الحقيقة . ويتعلمون من المرة الأولى التي يختبرون فيها . 
إنهم يستحقون كل ثقة ويتميزون بالشهامة والاستقامة والعمل الجاد والمثابرة . ويبدو أن العالم يصبح مكانا مقفرا دونهم ودون خدماتهم ودقتهم الصادقة وتفهمهم الواعي المتعقل . وهم يفضلون المهن العملية كالتجارة أو كل شيء يتعلق بالأرض كالحراثة والزراعة والعمل في مناجم الفحم وغيرها . كما إنهم يتمتعون بهوايات لها علاقة بالأرض كالسير والبستنة . 
*ميزات مشتركة* :

أسلوب مميّز ، تركيز ، واقعية ، صلابة ، تصويب نحو الهدف ، مجابهة ، نشاط ، توفير ، عناد ، صبر ، توازن ، ثبات ، هدوء في التفكير ، وضوح .
*نقائص مشتركة* : 
حب المادة ، بلادة ، استبداد ، عناد ، تمسك بالمبادئ ، تشبث بالرأي .
*خصائص مشتركة* :
المولود الترابي صاحب حركة دائمة ، عفوي وواقعي ، واضح في رأيه ، وثاقب في نظرته ، صبور وطموح من دون تسرع. 
*
* 












الأبراج النارية :. 
 
الأبراج النارية هي : 

الحمل ، الأسد ، القوس.
يتميز الناريون بالمثالية والروحانية . حين تطالعهم أمور جديدةيتساءلون " هل هي صحيحة وخيرة ؟ هل تجعل العالم أفضل ؟ " إنهم يتطلعون دائما إلىالأمور التي ترفع بكل شيء عاليا في الحياة تماما كما تفعل النار حين ترفع كل شيء معلهبها في السماء . ولأنهم ناريين فإنهم كثيرا ما يفقدون الوجهة العملية من الأمورولذلك فهم قد يتعرضون للإخفاق في بلوغ مثالياتهم لأنهم يتمسكون كثيرا بالرؤيةوالخيال .  













إنهم فنانون وخلاقون ونادرا ما ينجح أحدهم في الأعمال الروتينيةالرتيبة . إنهم يرغبون دائما في إتـقان الأشياء ليكوّنوا لأنفسهم أهمية كبيرةويُعجب الناس بهم . محبون جدا ولهم شعبية كبيرة وفوق كل ذلك يحملون كثيرا بأمجادأكبر . وكونهم أولاد النار فهم سريعو الغضب ولكن سرعان ما يهدئون وكثيرا ما تكونأعمالهم في المرافق التي تلعب النار دورا مهما كالأفران والأسلحة وماشابه . وهواياتهم تنحصر في كل ما له علاقة بالنار والشمس والسباحة والطبخ والمخيمات .









مميزات مشتركة :.




حركة ديناميكية ، خلق ، عاطفة متأججة ، ثقة ، عشق للحرية ، شجاعة ، تفاؤل .
نقائض مشتركة :.
تسلط ، غطرسة ، زهو ، تبذير ، حساسية ، عدائية ، عصبية ، حدّة
*خصائص مشتركة :.* 
المولود الناري عملي ، مسيطر ، صاحب حضور لافت
*
*
يتــبـــع ..

----------


## .: طوق الياسمين :.

~ الأبراج وعلاقتها بالألوان ~ 

للألوان تأثير مباشر علينا كأفراد ، ففي الغالب لا نستطيع ايجاد سبباً مباشراً نعلل به حبنا لهذا اللون او نفورنا منه ..
فاللون الذي تفضله انت قد ينفر منه الآخرون .. ومن خلال عرضنا لشريحة الالوان المرفقة على العشرات من كلا الجنسين ومن ذوي الاعمار المختلفة تبين ان هناك تبايناً كبير وكنا نسمع تعليقات مقتضبة فقط ، فمنهم من قال انا احب هذا اللون واكره ذاك .. او هذا اللون هادىء وذاك صاخب .. ومنهم من وصف بعض الالوان بأنها رومانسية وحالمة.. الخ ، لكننا لم نجد بين افراد هذه الشريحة من اعطى سبباً او مبرراً واضحاً لحبه او نفوره من تلك الالوان .




وفي عرضنا لشريحة الالوان على عائلة مكونة من خمسة افراد تفاجئنا بأن كل فرد منهم اختار لوناً غير الذي اختاره اخوه ، وعند سؤالنا لهم عن تواريخ ميلادهم اتضح لنا ان كل واحد فيهم ينتمي الى برج مختلف عن الآخر .


كما ان الالوان التي تم اختيارها كانت مطابقة تماماً لابراجهم ، وبالتالي تبين ان البرج يلعب دوراً هاماً في اختيارنا وتفضيلنا لبعض الالوان عن غيرها .

اما اللون الوحيد الذي لم يحظى بإهتمام احد فكان اللون الزهري ، وعن عدم اختيار اللون الزهري كانت اجابة معظم الفتيات بأن هذا اللون يناسب فقط الملابس الداخلية والبيجامات وقمصان النوم وما شابه ذلك ... اما الشباب فكان لهم راي آخر فمنهم من قال بأن هذا اللون مثير للاشمئزاز والعصبية ، لكن قليلاً منهم قال بأن اللون الزهري من الوان الموضة للرجال وعلى الرغم من ذلك فهم لا يفضلون النورط فيه .




*واليكم شريحة الالوان التي قمنا بعرضها عليهم :*

الازرق ، زهر ، اخضر ، اصفر ، احمر، ليلكي .




وفيما يلي قائمة الابراج والالوان التي وقع الاختيار عليها

*اللون الزهري :*

(لم يختاره احد)





*اللون الاخضر :*


مواليد برج الثور ، الميزان ، الجدي ، الدلو 





*اللون الاصفر :*


مواليد برج الميزان ، الاسد ، الجوزاء 





*اللون الاحمر :*


مواليد برج الحمل ، العذراء 





*اللون الليلكي :*


مواليد برج الحوت ، العذراء ، العقرب 





*اللون الازرق :*


مواليد برج الحمل ، الثور ، السرطان ، الميزان ، القوس ، الدلو ، الحوت .






*خصائص الالوان:*




*الاصفر :*


لون الاناقة والتفاؤل .. الثقة بالنفس ، الحكمة ، الشجاعة ، الهدوء والبعد عن الصخب ، حب السلطة 





*الزهري :*


رغم عدم اختيار احدهم له ، الا انه لون يدل على الهدوء والطمأنينة والانوثة المطلقة .. وفي النهاية ليس هناك احد مستعد للشجار مع من يرتدي اللون الزهري .






*الاخضر** :*


الصمود في وجه الصعاب ، الثقة بالنفس ، الاصرار والعناد ، المثابرة ، الصبر ، العدالة ، العفوية والاستقرار ، الانسجام ، الشجاعة والتجديد






*الاحمر :*


الحيوية والنشاط ، الفعالية والرومانسية ، الجرأة والتحدي ومن منطلق الثقة بالنفس ، محب للسلطة ، قوة الارادة ، سريع الانفعال ، سريع الاثارة 






*الليلكي :*


يرمز الى الطهارة والعفة ، العقلانية ، الاناقة ، الاستقلالية ، الهدوء ، الصراحة ، الدقة في المواعيد ، الصدق وخدمة الآخرين 






*الازرق :*


الخيال الواسع ، حب المبادرة ، السفر والتجوال ، المثابرة والاجتهاد ، الصبر وتحمل المشاق ، التفاني في خدمة الاصدقاء ، الغيرة الشديدة .

.
. 
يتبـع :)

----------


## بحر الشوق

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*الهم صل على محمد وعلى ال محمد الطيبين الطاهرين..* 
*برجي من الابراج المائية وهو العقرب..*  
*احسنت اخيه  طوق الياسمين على هذا الموضوع الجميل* 
*والجذاب وتم التثبيت..* 
*وان شاء الله نرى منك المزيد*
*من المواضيع الشيقة والرائعة..*
*ونحن في الانتظار البقية..* 


*تحياتي*
*اخوك*
*بحر الشوق*

----------


## .: طوق الياسمين :.

~ أعرف شخصيتك من الحيـوان المقابل لبرجك~
 

يناير1- 9 " كلب " 

يناير10- 24 " فأر" 

يناير 25- 31 " أسد"

فبراير 1- 5 "قطة" 

فبراير 6- 14 "حمامة" 

فبراير 15- 21 "سلحفاة" 

فبراير 22- 28 "نمر" 

مارس 1- 12 " قرد" 

مارس 13- 15 " أسد" 

مارس16- 23 " فأر" 

مارس 24- 31 " قطة" 

أبريل 1- 3 "كلب" 

أبريل 4- 14 "نمر" 

أبريل 15- 26 "فأر" 

أبريل 27- 30 " سلحفاة" 

مايو 1-13 "قرد" 

مايو 14- 21 "حمامة" 

مايو 22- 31 " أسد" 

يونيو 1- 3 " فأر" 

يونيو 4- 14 " سلحفاة" 

يونيو 15-20 "كلب" 

يونيو 21-24 "قرد" 

يونيو 25-30"قطة" 

يوليو 1-9 " فأر" 

يوليو 10-15 "كلب" 

يوليو 16-26 "حمامة" 

يوليو 27-31 "قطة" 

أغسطس 1-15 "قرد" 

أغسطس 16-25 "فأر" 

أغسطس 26-31 "سلحفاة" 

سبتمبر 1-14 " حمامة" 

سبتمبر 15-27 "قطة" 

سبتمبر 28-30"كلب" 

أكتوبر 1-15 " قرد" 

أكتوبر 16- 27 "سلحفاة" 

أكتوبر 28-31 "نمر" 

نوفمبر 1-16 " أسد" 

نوفمبر 17-30 " قطة" 

ديسمبر 1-16 "كلب" 

ديسمبر 17-25 "قرد" 

ديسمبر 26-31"حمامة"



*الكلب*

تتسمبالجاذبيه والشّعبيه،،،،،،،أنت لّطيف وتستطيع تكوين صدقات مع أي شخص بشكل سهل. وفينفس الوقت تحمل صفة البرودوالذّكاء والقياديه....
*القطة*

أنت خجولولّطيف جدا،،،،،،، لا تحبّ أن تتحدّث مع أشخاص لا تعرفهم،،،،، أنت شديد الحذر بشأناختيارك للأصدقاء،،،أنت حقا لطيف...
*القرد*

أنت جذّابجداً ولديك الكثير من الأصدقاء،،،، أنت فريد ومخيف وفي نفس الوقت لا أحد مثلك،،،،تريد أن تكون موضع اهتمام الجميع دائماً ،،وتتصف أيضا بالزعامه....


النّمر

أنت غامض ولديك الكثيرمن الأصدقاء و يمكن أن يكون القليل منهم معك في بعض الأوقات أو لطيف،،،، أنت دائماعندك آخر الأخبار،،،،،وأنت الزعيم...

*الفار*

أنت هادئجداً وسّريع جدا،،،، أنت خجول جداً وفي نفس الوقت لّطيف ومضحك،،، لديك مجموعة قليلةمن الأصدقاء،،، أنت لست " شعبي " لكنك لست غريب الأطوار...
*الأسد*

أنت زعيمالمولد،،،، الناس يقدّرونك دائماً،،،لديك الكثير من الأصدقاء وأنت جذّاب جدا،،،أنتلطيف و

والكثير من الناس يريد مصادقتك،،، وفي نفس الوقت تكون صدقات بشكل سهل...
*السّلحفاة*

أنتلطيف وجميل جدا،،،،تعامل الآخرين مثلما تريد أن يعاملك الأخرون،،،، لديك الكثير منالأصدقاء

ولا تتحدّث عن أي واحد منهم من وراء ظهره،،، أنت مخلص...
*الحمامة*

تتصف بأنكمسالم ولّطيف جدا،،،تقع في الحب بشكل سهل جداً وأنت هادئ،،،، أنت لست خجول جدا

لكن أنت لست منافق،،، تتسم يالقياديه لدى أصدقائك

*
* 
يتــبع ..

----------


## .: طوق الياسمين :.

*~* *برجــك  يكشــف وزنك**~****الأسد*مواليد برج الأسد يحبون تناول الأغذية الغنية بالفيتامينات كمايحبون جدا حضور الولائم و العزومات.*الحوت*مواليد برج الحوت تنتابهم حالات الشراهة و الاسراف في الطعام فيحالات الحزن او الفرح
*القوس*اما برج القوس فأصحابه يمليون إلى بلع الطعام بسرعة دون تانى فيمضغه.*العقرب*
اما مواليد برج العقرب فأصحاب هذا البرج يدمنون الطعام خاصةالحلوى و يكثرون من الأكل ليلا.
*الثور*
اما مواليد برج الثور فهم شرهون في تناول كل أنواع الطعام وهماكثر الأبراج تناولا للطعام.
*السرطان*
ويتميز مواليد برج السرطان بانهم من هواة الانقضاض على الثلاجةو نقطة الضعف لديهم هى حبهم للأطعمة التى تذوب فى الفم كالجبن و القشدة والشيكولاتة  .*الجوزاء*اما الجوزاء فأصحابه يحبون التنويع في الأطعمة لكنهم لا يكثرون منتناولها.
*الدلو*اما أصحاب برج الدلو فلا يحبون التفنن فى تناول الأطعمة لكنهميتناولون وجبتين او ثلاثة يوميا تتسم بالدسامة.*الحمل*اما برج الحمل يفضلون تناول  الوجبات السريعة خاصة اللحوم و ننصحهمبمحاولة الجلوس أثناء الطعام و الإقلال من الوقوف
*الميزان*مواليد برج الميزان يتناولون طعامهم بشكل عشوائي  ويمليون إلىالسمنة.
*العذراء*مواليد برج العذراء يجيدون اختيار طعامهم و يفضلون الأطعمة الطبيعيةمثل الفواكه و الخضراوات عن الأطعمة الصناعية.*الجدي*مواليد برج الجدي عقلانيون و عادات تناول الطعام  لديهم تقليدية ولذلك تتسم أوزانهم بالاستقرار . ** يتــبع

----------


## .: طوق الياسمين :.

~ الأبراج مع تفصيلات أكثر~

أولاً :. برج الحـوت
 
خيالي وحسّاس عطوف وطيّب يحب الغير ويتعاطف معهم خيالي وذو حس صادق



*الترتيب* 12 

*اللون* اللازوردي (الأخضر المزرق) 

*الكوكب* نبتون 
*حجر الحظ* حجر القمر 
*أفضل شريك* العذراء
*أسوأ شريك* الجوزاء  
*يحب* التأمل، الغموض، والأمور المضحكة 
*لا يحب* الوضوح، النقد، الحيرة، ادعاء المعرفة، والتحذلق.  
*الحوت* ذو طبيعة رقيقة، صبورة، وطيّعة. لديه الكثير من المزايا والخصال الحميدة، كما أنه ودود, حنون, ويتعاطف مع الآخرين في معاناتهم. يحبه من حوله نظرًا لطبيعته الهادئة والمسالمة التي لا تشكل خطرًا أوتهديدًا لمن يفوقه قوةً. يتأقلم الحوت مع المحيط دون أن يحاول تغييره، كما إنه لا يبادر إلى حل المشاكل بل ينتظر أن تأتي الأقدار بالحلول. الحوت أيضًا دائم الإنشغال بمشاكل الآخرين عن مشاكله الخاصة. 
تميل طبيعة الحوت إلى الإنصراف إلى الإهتمامات الفكرية والخيالية. كما إنه يعيش في عالم الأحلام، وهو بعيد كل البعد عن أرض الواقع. حيث يستطيع في عالمه الخاص أن يحقق الرضا الذاتي. هو عاطفي أكثر منه منطقي، غريزي أكثر منه عقلاني. كما أنه يكره القيود والروتين.  
الحوت متنوع المزايا، سريع الفهم، ويجيد الإصغاء والملاحظة. يتجاوب مع الأفكار والأجواء الجديدة. تجتمع كل هذه الصفات لتصنع القدرة الإبداعية لدى مواليد الحوت في مجال الأدب والفن. 
*المهنة*

لدى الحوت مواهب فريدة في الأعمال التجاريّة والمكتبية، حيث يمكن أن يكون سكرتيرًا جيدًا ومحاسبا ناجحًا. تعاطفه مع الآخرين يؤهله للعمل في المؤسّسات الخيريّة سواء في العناية بالمحتاجين، أو في مجال الطب والتمريض في العناية بالمرضى. كما نجد أن الكثير من المهندسين المعماريين والمحاميين من مواليد برج الحوت. 

*الحبّ*

يمتاز الحوت بحب الغير في علاقاته الشخصية، ويميل إلى العطاء أكثر من الأخذ. يتطلب من الشريك أن يكون متجاوبًا ومتوافقًا مع فكره وروحه. ويمكن أن يخدع بمن يظهر اللطف والود قبل الزواج وينقلب إلى عكسه بعد الزواج فيكون تعيسًا في زواجه. ولكن مواليد الحوت يمتازون بالإخلاص لأسرهم بشكل عام.



يحتاج مواليد الحوت حقيقةً لأن يحسوا بحاجة الآخرين إليهم. إنهم يعانون فعلاً من الخوف الناشئ عن احتمال رفض الآخرين لهم ومن قلة الثقة بالنفس. مولود الحوت شخص لطيف ويهتم بالآخرين ولكن هو دائماً يقع فريسة الشريك في حال كان هذا الشريك من الشخصيات المسيطرة والتي لا تهتم بالآخرين. إنهم ينغمسون في تجارب رفاقهم أو من معهم. في حال كان الشريك شخصية قوية وتهتم لأمور الطرف الآخر فسيطير الحوت المحظوظ حول القمم الجديدة. من ناحية أخرى في حال وجد الحوت نفسه في علاقة لا تحوذ على رضاه سوف يعيش المعاناة والحزن مطولاً ويغلب عليه إحساس بأنه يستحق هذا البؤس ويتقمص هنا دور الشهيد والضحية. أفضل حال لمولود الحوت هو عندما يتعامل مع شخصية صلبة تستمتع بالخيال الرومانسي لديه. لن يكون هناك عاشق أكثر وفاءً واهتماماً من شخص الحوت وإن حاجته لتأكيد العواطف والأحاسيس مراراً وتكراراً أحياناً يتحول إلى مغازلات. من بين الأبراج كلها الحوت هو الأكثر محبة وعطاء، واحتمال أن يختار الحوت شريكاً غير مناسب هو احتمال قوي. في العلاقة السليمة سيتطور التعامل الجنسي لديه ويتحول إلى ما يشبه الإبداع الفني خاصة عندما يتقدم قليلاً في السن أو في الخبرة أو تزداد ثقته بنفسه.
*المشاهير*


هاندل, إليزابث تايلور, سيندي كروفورد, كورت كوبين




*
ثانياً :. برج الدلو


ودود وإنساني أمين ومخلص أصيل ومبتكر مستقلّ وعقلاني
*الترتيب* 11 

*اللون* الأخضر / البني الغامق 

*الكوكب* أورانوس 
*حجر* الحظ العقيق 
*أفضل* شريك الأسد
*أسوأ* شريك القوس 
يحب النضال من أجل أهدافه، الحلم بالمستقبل والتخطيط له، التفكير بالماضي، الصحبة الجيدة، والتسلية 
لا يحب الوعود، الوحدة، المألوف، الزيف، والمثاليات  
*مواليد الدلو* ذو شخصيّة جذّابة وقويّة. ينقسم مواليد الدلو إلى نوعين: النوع الأول خجول، حساس، رقيق وصبور. النوع الثاني مرح، نشيط، يحب الظهور ويعمد إلى إخفاء معالم شخصيته الحقيقية أحيانًا. لكن كلا النوعين يتميزون بالقوة والعزيمة. ترى الدلو دائم البحث عن الحقيقة ويتصف بالأمانة بدرجة كبيرة، وقادر على تغيير آرائه إذا قدّمت له الدليل القاطع على خطأه. لديه رؤية واضحة للأمور وقادر على رؤية الجوانب المختلفة للقضايا.  
*الدلو إنساني،* صريح، جدي ومثالي، وروحاني في بعض الأوقات. كما يتسم بالنشاط وسرعة الحركة. تراه يعبّر عن نفسه دومًا بالمنطق والاعتدال والدعابة أحيانًا. 
يتصف مواليد الدلو بالذكاء، الإيجاز، الوضوح والمنطقية، ويميلون إلى الخيال وقوة الحدس. نزعة الدلو الروحانية والفلسفية تدفعه إلى العيش في برج عاجي وتراه غارق في الأمور المجرّدة وبعيدًا عن الواقع. لكن إذا اجتمعت نزعته الروحانية والفلسفية مع ميوله العلمية، تكون ثمرتها أبحاث علمية تخدم البشرية جمعاء. 

*المهنة*

مواليد الدلو خير من يعمل ضمن جماعة، شريطة أن يكون لهم دور بارز فيها. رغبتهم في اكتشاف الحقائق وسبر أغوار المعرفة، تصنع منهم علماءً ناجحين. كذلك يتفوقون في مجال الفلك والطبيعة، التصوير والالكترونيات، وفي كل عمل تقني. في مجال العلوم الإنسانية، تجدهم يبرعوا في الشعر. 

*الحبّ*

بالرّغم شخصيّة الدلو الجذابة والمرحه وحبه لمساعدة الآخرين، إلا أنه غير قادر على خلق علاقات وصداقات حقيقية مع الآخرين. لكن إذا قرر أن أحدهم جدير بحبه وصداقته، تراه يبذل قصارى جهده ويسخّر جاذبيته الشخصية للتقرب منه، فيغدو مخلصًا له مدى الحياة.

إن من إحدى أهم الحاجات الكبيرة لدى مولود الدلو هي الحاجة إلى علاقة مكملة تمنحه الحرية والصبر جنباً إلى جنب مع الاندفاع والحماسة المادية والفكرية. مع الشخص المناسب سيكون مولود الدلو عاشقاً مليئاً بالعاطفة، منطلقاً ومتفهماً يحب ويسعى إلى المحافظة على الرباط مدى الحياة. صفة تقبل الأشياء سوف تهدئ من الطباع الثائرة عند الدلو وخلافاً للكثيرين نادراً ما يشعر الدلو بالتألم نتيجة الغيرة. الانجراف الجنسي لدى الدلو ليس بهذه القوة الجبارة ولكن أحياناً تكون حاجته للاكتشاف وإيجاد شيء يشجعه ويدفعه إلى الأمام هو الذي يعطي الآخرين الانطباع بأن رغباته لا تقهر. قد يكون الدلو عاشقاً ميالاً للمزاح واللهو ويميل عليه صفة التنبه واليقظة وقد يقوم مولود الدلو بتقديم الكثير لإرضاء الشريك. ينفتح مواليد برج الدلو على كافة أشكال التجريب (وذلك بهدف الحصول على المعرفة) وبالطبع مجال العلاقات والجنس ليس اسثناءً في هذا المجال أيضاً. بالرغم من أن الدلو يبحث في أعماقه عن الأمان فإن حبه للأصالة وكذلك اكتشاف حقول جديدة غير مألوفة يجعله جذاباً بالنسبة للشريك إن كان هذا الشريك من الأشخاص الذين يملكون عقولاً و أجساداً خارجةً عن إطار المألوف.

*
* 

للحديث بقيـة  :bigsmile:  
وأشكرك أخوي على التثبيت والمرور الطيب .. 
ربي يعطيك الف عافية ..

----------


## بيسان

مشكوووووووووووووووووره خيه على الموضوع الحلو والرائع 

نحن متشوقون لنعرف التتمه برج برج ناري

القوس

مع تحياتي لك

----------


## بنت العواميه

*ماشاء الله.. تبارك الله..*
*ويش هاذا خيوه..*
*كفيتي ووفيتي والله.. وحاشاش من يقول غير كذا..*

*وأحسن شي أن الكلام إلي فيني كله حليووووو..*

*برجي (مائي) العقرب.. * 
*الحيوانات : الحمامه... * 

*لكن من الكلام أني أكل واااجد باليل وهذا مو صحيح.. * 

*لكن يسلموووو خيتو واااجد..*

*وننتظر التكمله..*


*تحياتي*

----------


## إيلاف

*.: طوق الياسمين :.*
*مجهود متميز أختي العزيزة..*
*الف شكر لكِ..*
*(برجي برج القوس..)*
*يعطيكِ الف عافية..*
*إيلاف..*

----------


## .: طوق الياسمين :.

بيسان . بنت العوامية . إيلاف ..

^

أشكركم على التواجد بصفحتي نورتوونا  :bigsmile:  .. وإن شاء الله الحين راح أكمل باقي الموضوع 
وأتمنى أكوووون كفيت و وفيت لكم  :bigsmile:  .. 

تقبلوا تحياتي 
أختكم /
.: طوق الياسمين :.

----------


## .: طوق الياسمين :.

*ثالثاً :. برج الجدي :.* 
 
*عملي وحريص طموح وملتزم صبور وحذر ظريف ومتحفّظ* 
*الترتيب 10* 
*اللون البني* 
*الكوكب زحل* 
*حجر الحظ العقيق الأسود* 
*أفضل شريك السرطان* 
*أسوأ شريك الحمل* 
*يحب الإتكالية، معرفة موضوع المناقشة، الأسس الثابتة، ووضع الأهداف.* 
*لا يحب المخططات المتهورة، العمل بدون هدف، السلوك المشين، والسخرية.* 
*الجدي من أكثر الأبراج ثباتًا وجدية. تمتاز شخصية الجدي بالاستقلالية والصلابة والكثير من الصفات الأصيلة. فهو عادةً شديد الثقة بالنفس، قوي الإرادة وهادئ. كما إنه مجتهد، عملي، وحذر. إذا وضع هدفًا نصب عينيه لا يهدأ حتى يحققه مهما طال الزمن.* 
*يعد الجدي مديرًا من الطراز الأول. قادر وضع الخطط ذات المقاييس العالية، يحسن النقد ويفرض النظام على نفسه وعلى من حوله. يرسم الخطط ويسير عليها. يضع عمله وأهدافه قبل راحته وحاجاته الخاصة. نتيجة لذلك ترى الجدي يصل لأهدافه بينما يفشل الآخرون في ذلك. قدرة الجدي على التنظيم تجعله قادرًا على العمل على مشاريع عدة في آنٍ واحد.* 
*يحترم الجدي السلطة، وكممثل لهذه السلطة يتوقع الجدي من أتباعه أداء مهامهم على أكمل وجه. الجدي متطلّب جدًا لكنه عادل، والمبالغة في ذلك تخلق لديه الإحساس بالاكتئاب. ينصح مواليد الجدي بقضاء أوقاتًا في التأمل لاستجماع قواهم وللقضاء على المشاعر السلبية.* 
الحبّ
*تتسم علاقات الجدي الشخصية إما بالتعاسة أو بعدم الإستقرار. تراه يُعامل الغرباء بحذر شديد. لا يتطفّل على الآخرين، وبالتالي لا يسمح لهم بالتدخل في شؤونه الخاصة. يقرّب إليه فقط الأشخاص القادرين على فهمه. في العلاقات العابرة تجده دبلوماسيًا، لبقًا ومتحفظًا. وبالرغم من قلة أصدقائه إلا أنه مخلص لهم بشدة، كذلك هو مخلص في علاقته الزوجية.*
*لديه مهارة فائقة في التعامل مع الناس ويظهر ذلك فور كسر الحاجز الأول مع الطرف الآخر.من ناحية العلاقات الاجتماعية غالباً ما يكون الجدي بطيئاً في بدء هذه العلاقات ولكن سرعان ما يثبت بأنه مندفع في الاشتراك بها وهو يحافظ كذلك على العلاقات طويلة الأمد وعلى الإخلاص للأصدقاء. غالباً ما يبدو مواليد الجدي بأنهم حماسيون ومغامرون في فنون الحب عندما يتم تشجيعهم وإثارتهم في هذا المجال و لكن قد يظهر الجدي غيوراً ومحباً للتملك عندما يشعر بتهديد ما. قد يتأثر الشريك عنما يحس بشدة العاطفة لدى الجدي و التي تأتي من تحت البرود الخارجي الذي يظهر به هذا الجدي. مواليد الجدي مخلصون في علاقة الزواج، هم يقدمون تضحيات جيدة وكذلك يصارعون لتطوير العلاقات المنزلية وجعلها قوية. يحاول الجدي وبشدة أن يخفي الطبع الغير رزين لديه والذي يختفي تحت ظاهر من الطموح والنجاح المادي، ولكن كوكب المريخ الذي يمنحه هذه العاطفة غالباً ما يكون فقاعة غير ظاهرة تحت السطح الظاهر، فعند رفع الستارة تنساب العواطف وتندفع مثل الحمم المتفجرة من البركان. في الحقيقة يحب مولود الجدي عندما يقف على أرض ثابتة أن يتمتع هو بالعيش في اللذة التي يحصل عليها من السمعة الطيبة التي كونها.*
المهنة
*تناسب الجدي المهن المتعلقة بالحساب والمال كالاقتصاد، والبنوك، والمضاربات التجارية والمقاولات وإدارة العقارات. إلى جانب ذلك تراه مولعًا بالموسيقى. مهارات الجدي في النقاش والمنطق الجدلي تجعل منه سياسي بارع. يحسن مواليد الجدي إدارة المؤسسات التعليمية بشكل ناجح ومنظّم.* 
*المشاهير* 
*إسحق نيوتن، ريتشارد نيكسون، لويس باستور، إدجار ألن بو، الفيس بريسلي، ميكل كروفورد* 
***
*** 

رابعاً :. برج القوس :.
 
*متفائل وعاشق للحرية ودود وخفيف الظل أمين ومستقيم عقلاني وفلسفي* 
*الترتيب 9*  
*اللون الأرجواني* 
*الكوكب المشتري* 
*حجر الحظ التوباز* 
*أفضل شريك الجوزاء* 
*أسوأ شريك العذراء* 
*يحب السفر، الدخول إلى صلب الموضوع، الحرية، القوانين، والإحساس بالأشياء* 
*لا يحب البعد عن النظريات، الارتباط بالبيت، القيود، البطء، والتفاصيل* 
*للقوس نظرة متفائلة في الحياة. مفعم بالحيوية، متعدد المواهب وجسور. يحب المغامرة واكتشاف كل ما هو جديد وغير مألوف، وتشده الأسفار والاستكشافات. عقله متفتح دومًا للأبعاد الفكرية الجديدة. طموح ومتفائل، ويحافظ على نظرته المتفائلة، حتى عند تحطم آماله. القوس محترم وجدير بالثقة، صادق، كريم ومخلص، ويسعى دومًا لتحقيق العدل. يساند المظلومين، ويناضل في سبيل القضايا التي يؤمن بها. يسعى دومًا للحفاظ على استقلاليته.* 
*يمتاز القوس ببعد النظر، ويحسن الحكم على الأمور. قادر أن يكون محاورًا لبقًا. يؤسس للمشاريع الجديدة. ولديه رغبة دائمة لإدراك كل ما هو جديد. سريع البديهة ومبدع. تجده في أحسن حالاته إذا عمل مع من يكمّل شخصيته. قوي الإرادة ومنظم. كريم، ولكن بوعي وحرص. القوس موضع ثقة الآخرين، صريح، شهم، ومسؤول.* 
*هذا المزيج من الخصال يشكل شخصية قادرة على إنجاز المشاريع التي تقودها دومًا.* 
المهنة
*يلائم القوس العمل في مهن مختلفة. فهو مدرّس وفيلسوف بالفطرة. كذلك يناسبه العمل في القانون، السّياسة، الخدمات العامّة، الإدارة الاجتماعيّة، العلاقات العامّة والإعلان. يجذبه السفر والاستكشاف، فيعمل في المجالات التي تتطلب التنقل المستمر. كذلك ينجح في أن يكون موسيقيًا أومدرّبًا رياضيًا.*  
الحبّ
القوس صادق وواضح في الحبّ وتقليدي بعض الشيء. إذا كان موفّقًا في زواجه، يغدو زوجا مخلصا وأبا محبًا. يحتاج دومًا إلى الشعور بالحرية. وكثرة أعماله ومشاغله تكون على حساب عائلته وشريك حياته. تنافس أنثى القوس شريكها، حتّى وإن كانت لا تعمل خارج المنزل. وتعد ضعيفة في التعبير عن مشاعرها وقد تتهم أيضًا بالبرود.
*بما أن مولود القوس صبور وتواق إلى إسعاد الآخرين نرى أن نزاهته المفرطة تكون زائدة عن الحد لأولئك الذين يفضلون الغموض والطريقة الضبابية في الحب. أكثر ما ينسجم مولود القوس مع الشخصيات المتزنة والقوية التي تتفهم حاجته للاستقلالية وكذلك عليهم أن يتواجدوا بجانب القوس عندما يكون له مزاج منحرف وخارج عن المألوف لفترة مؤقتة. قد يكون اندفاع وصراحة القوس محل سوء فهم من قبل الآخرين قد يهدد التواصل مع أولئك أصحاب الأسلوب المتحفظ في التعامل. بالرغم من أن مواليد القوس يكرهون الارتباط إلا أنهم يحبون خوض التجارب فيما يخص كل أشكال العلاقات الاجتماعية. وطالما أن الشريك قادر على المحافظة على الانسجام مع الاهتمامات الواسعة النطاق لدى القوس وهو جاهز لخوض التجارب الجديدة في علاقة الحب (وبالتأكيد هذا الشريك لا يهتم بأن يبادله القوس نفس الشيء) فإن علاقة الشريكين ستكون مثيرة وستدوم إلى أمد طويل إلى حد ما. إذاً النزاهة والصدق المتبادلين هما مفتاح النجاح بالنسبة للقوس.* 
*المشاهير* 


*وينستون تشرشل, بيتهوفن, مارك توين, فرانك سيناترا, جيم موريسون.*

----------


## .: طوق الياسمين :.

برج العقرب :. 

مصمّم وقويّ ذو عاطفة جيّاشة 
يملك روح المبادرة مسلي ومثير
الترتيب 8 اللون الأحمر الداكن 
الكوكب بلوتو 
حجر الحظ الأوبال 
أفضل شريك الثور 
أسوأ شريك الأسد 
يحب الصدق، الأسباب الخفية، التورط، والعمل المفيد 
لا يحب المعلومات السطحية، اقتناص الفرص، العمل المحط من القدر، العلاقات السطحية، والتملق 
العقرب من أكثر الأبراج قوةً وصلابةً. يبدو عليهم الهدوء والتماسك من الخارج ولكنهم متأججي العواطف والمشاعر من الداخل. هم كالبركان الثائر تحت سطح البحر. من يتعامل معهم بذكاء يكون قادرًا على اكتشاف القوة والإندفاع والجاذبية الكامنة في شخصيتهم. في اللقاءات الاجتماعية، تجد العقرب وقورًا، لبقًا، متحدثًا ويبعث على السرور. 
ينزع العقرب في حياته اليومية إلى العزلة، لكن من يعرف العقرب جيدًا، يدرك حبه لمراقبة الأحداث عن بعد، ومدى اصراره وقوة إرادته، وما يصاحب ذلك من عمق في التفكير. من ناحية أخرى، نجد مواليد العقرب حساسون جدًا وينقادون لمشاعرهم بسهولة، هذه الحساسية والتطرف في تقدير الأمور تجعلهم عرضة لجرح المشاعر بسهولة. 
العقرب صديق رائع شريطة أن يوليه أصدقاؤه الثقة. صفات العقرب من خيال وحدس وقدرة تحليلية تمكنه من سبر أغوار وأبعاد الأمور بشكل جيّد. 
المهنة
العقرب موهوب جدًّا ويجد ضالته في وظائف عديدة . قوته وقدرته الشديدة على ضبط النّفس تمكنه من العمل كجرّاح أو باحث أو جندي مقدام. كذلك تراه في أيّ مهنة تتطلب قدرة على التحليل والبحث والتعامل مع الحقائق العمليّة وفك لبس الأمور، لذا تراه يعمل في البوليس أو كمخبر أو جاسوس، وفي القانون و الفيزياء أو علم النفس. 
الحبّ
العقرب هو رمز الجنس و مواليد برج العقرب عشّاق متأججي العاطفة, ومن أكثر الأبراج نشاطًا وحيوية. بالنسبة لهم يعد الإتحاد مع من يحبون مقدّسًا. مشاعرهم شديدة التأجج بدرجة أن حبّهم يعد ساميًا ومثاليًا.مظلم وغامض وهو بما أنه ممزوج بجاذبية شخصية لا تقاوم فسيولد سحراً لدى الجنس الآخر. هو مثير للرغبة الجسدية ويحتاج إلى شخص يتلاءم مع قدرته الرائعة في إيصال كل الأمور إلى أقصى حدودها وإلى أبعد الحدود. بالنسبة للعقرب المشاعر لديه عميقة وصفة الحدس لديه ستكون دقيقة بشكل ملحوظ لذا فأجهزة الاستقبال لديه ستلتقط الشريك المنتظر من النظرة الأولى. إلا أنه غالباً ما يرغب بالاحتفاظ بجزء من شخصيته في الزاوية الشخصية الخاصة لديه. سوف تكون ردة الفعل قوية عندما يحاول الحبيب الغوص في ذاته الخاصة. يمكن أن يكون العقرب مهيمناً ومتسلطاً بشكل غير عادي في علاقاته الشخصية وخاصة عندما يدرك العقرب بأن الشريك أضعف منه. المشكلة الكبيرة لديه هو إيجاد شخص قوي بما فيه الكفاية وفي الوقت نفسه يستطيع هذا الشريك العيش بأسلوب عاصف في الحياة حتى يظل محط اهتمام بالنسبة للعقرب ولكن عندما يجد العقرب الشخص المناسب فهو سيكون الشريك مدى الحياة.
المشاهير 
ماري أنطوانيت , ماري كوري , مارتن لوثر , ثيودور روزفلت , الأمير تشارلز , بيل جيتس. 
*
* 
برج الميزان :.
 
ديبلوماسي ومهذّب رومانسيّ وجذاب سلس واجتماعي مثاليّ ومسالم
الترتيب 7 
اللون الأزرق 
الكوكب الزهرة 
حجر الحظ الياقوت الأزرق 
أفضل شريك الحمل 
أسوأ شريك السرطان 
يحب
الأشياء الجميلة في الحياة، المشاركة، المرح، والنبل 
لا يحب
العنف، الظلم، الحماقة، والتقيد بالأفكار السائدة 
يفضّل المنجمون المعاصرون برج الميزان؛ لأنه يمثل ذروة السنة والفصول، كما يرمز للحصاد والراحة. يعد الميزان من أكثر الأبراج تحضرًا، ويمتاز المولود تحت هذا البرج بالمظهر الجذاب والأنيق، والذوق الرفيع، واللطف والرقة. كما إنه عاشق للجمال والانسجام ومتع الحياة. 
يجيد مواليد
الميزان النقد، ولديهم القدرة على الحكم على الأشياء بموضوعية عندما يتطلب الأمر. لكنهم لا يدعون مجالاً للنقاش في القضايا التي تتعارض مع آرائهم، حيث يرون ما يؤمنون به هو الحقيقة المطلقة والوحيدة. ولكن شخصياتهم عمومًا معتدلة ودبلوماسية. 
الميزان حسّاس نحو الآخرين, وقادر على فهم حاجاتهم العاطفية، وقادر على بث الشعور بالتفاؤل فيمن حوله، فيشعر من حوله بالحاجة له دومًا. الميزان اجتماعي، ويكره القسوة والنزاعات، ويبذل قصارى جهده للتعاون والتواصل والاتحاد مع الجميع في محيطه.
البيت والزواج المحبوب الاول لمواليد برج الميزان . الوقت الذي يقضونه مع الحبيب والعائلة يشعرهم بالكمال وإلى حد كبير سوف تتجسد علاقة حبهم في شخصيتهم و تستحوذ عليها. قد يكون الميزان شهوانياً وتواقاً إلى اكتشاف كل من الجوانب الروحية والمادية لعلاقاته. يظهر الجانب الإبداعي لدى مولود الميزان في تلك اللحظات التي يقوم بها بصياغة علاقاته وكذلك لحظات الدخول في هذه العلاقات. هدفه الوحيد هو المتعة والانسجام. يفضل الميزان أن يكون متبوعاً على أن يكون تابعاً، وكلما أبدى الشريك أو حتى أي من الرفاق إعجاباً بالميزان كلما كان هو في سعادة أكبر. ينسجم الميزان بشكل كبير مع شخص متميز يتفهم حاجته للرومانسية وبحثه عن البيئة المثالية. مواليد الميزان متعاونون، لهم خيال خصب، ولديهم رغبة في اختبار وتجريب كافة أنماط العلاقات. الميزان السعيد هو شخص ليست علاقاته مجرد التقاء شخصين وإنما التحام شخصين في الحياة وكأنهما شخص واحد.
الحبّ
يتفهم في علاقاتهم الشخصيّة مواليد الميزان وجهات النظر الأخرى، ويتوصلون للتسوية مع الآخرين حتى ولو على حساب مصالحهم الشخصية. ولذلك نجد أن زواجهم يكتب له النجاح دومًا. طيبة الميزان الزائدة نحو شريكه تعمل على علاج أي خلاف قد ينشأ. ولديه القدرة على تفهم احتياجات الشريك والتجاوز عن أخطائه. 
المهنة
الميزان نشيط بشكل يدعو إلى الإعجاب. طموح جدًّا ولكن قد تجد قلة من مواليد الميزان يميلون إلى القناعة بواقع الحال. يميل مواليد الميزان إلى الإعتدال؛ مما يؤهلهم للنجاح في السلك الدبلوماسي. ولكنهم يفشلون كقادة أحزاب لقدرتهم على رؤية وجهات النظر المخالفة. ينجح الميزان في العمل كمدير، محام، وتاجر قطع أثرية. ونظرًا للثقة التي يوليها له الآخرون؛ يمكن أن ينجح في العمل في القطاع المصرفي والحكومي. كذلك ينجح الميزان في مجال الأزياء والتجميل. وبعضهم ينجح في مجالات الفن والأدب. 
المشاهير 
سارة بيرهاردت , غاندي , فرانز ليزت , بروس سبرينجستين .
*
* 


برج العذراء :.


متواضع وخجول دقيق وموضع ثقة عمليّ ومجتهد ذكيّ ومحلل





*الترتيب* 6 


*اللون* الأخضر / البني الغامق 


*الكوكب* عطارد 


*حجر الحظ* العقيق 


*أفضل شريك* الحوت 


*أسوأ شريك* القوس 


*يحب* الأطعمة الصحية، القوائم، كل ما هو صحي ومفيد، والنظام 


*لا يحب* المخاطرة بالصحة، الخسة، الفساد السياسي، والتردد 

مواليد العذراء شديدو الذكاء، يمتازون بالدقة والحكمة والصبر. يغلب على مواليد العذراء الطابع المحافظ في شتى مجالات حياتهم. رغم مظهرهم الخارجي الذي يغلب عليه البرود، لكنهم في حقيقة الأمر يمتازون باللطف والرقة. لكن التعود على كبت المشاعر وإخفائها يؤدي بهم إلى خلق علاقات سطحية مع الآخرين وإلى قلة عدد الأصدقاء. 


*مواليد العذراء* يمتازون بالعقلانية والمنهجية والمنطقية في أسلوب تفكيرهم. يسخّرون ذلك في تحليل أكثر المشاكل تعقيدًا. اهتمامهم الزائد بالتفاصيل قد يشغلهم عن القضايا الأهم، وتؤدي بهم هذه الدقة المفرطة إلى البطء في تنفيذ مشاريعهم. لكن بشكل عام، مواليد العذراء لديهم مواهب إبداعية شاملة، ولديهم القدرة على رؤية القضايا من زوايا مختلفة، ويحترمون وجهات نظر الآخرين. 


*الحبّ*


يخفي المولود تحت هذا البرج عواطفه مهما كانت جياشة بقناع من البرود. وسبب رفضه الاستسلام لهذه العواطف عدم ثقته بالآخرين أو بنفسه أو بأحكامه الخاصة. مواليد هذا البرج كالمياه العميقة الغور التي تسري بهدوء. يمتاز بأسلوبه المتواضع، الواعي والمتحفظ. ويعد محاورًا جيدًا، حكيمًا، وقادرًا على فهم مشاكل الآخرين. يتمتع كلا الجنسين في هذا البرج بالجاذبية والوقار. كما يكنون كل الحب لزوجاتهم وأزواجهم. مواليد العذراء هم بمثابة صمامات تنصهر ببطء فيما يتعلق بالتعاطي ضمن إطار علاقة الحب والعشق، فعندما تصل هذه الصمامات إلى عتبة الاشتعال قد تصل الأوضاع إلى التفجر الذي يشعل تلك الحرارة البيضاء والتي ستأخذ وقتاً حتى تبرد وتعود إلى أصلها. ومن الصعب أيضاً إرضاء مواليد برج العذراء بسهولة ومن طبائعهم كثرة انتقاد العادات الشخصية للآخرين، الأمر الذي قد يعرقل وصولهم إلى علاقات مثمرة مع الناس أو حتى المشاركة في علاقات جماعية على صعيد العمل. هم عادة لا يرغبون بمناقشة مشاعرهم العميقة مع الآخرين إلا مع شخص موثوق به أو مع الحبيب. وإن أي شخص يريد أن يعرفهم عن كثب وبعمق يجب أن يتحلى بالصبر وفي هذه الحال فإن مواليد العذراء سيثبتون بأنهم أصدقاء مدى الحياة أو من الممكن أن يكونوا أزواج أو عشاق جيدين. فور ارتباط مولود العذراء بحبيب فإن أي شخص يبدي اهتماماً بحبيبه سوف يتعرض لغيرة العذراء. فوق كل هذا فإن مواليد العذراء يكرسون أنفسهم لرفاقهم كما يبدون رغبة لخدمة هؤلاء الرفاق 

*المهنة*


مميزات العذراء تناسب عمله كمرؤوس أكثر منه كقائد. يستخدم التكتيك والتخطيط لبلوغ أهدافه. لديه القدرة على العمل في مجال الفنون والعلوم واللغات. كما أن اهتمامه البالغ في الإحصاء يؤهله للعمل في مجال الحسابات. كما أنه يجيد العمل في مجال التحرير، الفيزياء، التحليل الكيماوي، الطب، التمريض، علم النفس، التدريس والتكنولوجيا. ولدى أنثى العذراء الميل للعمل في مجال الأزياء والموضة. 


*المشاهير*
لورين باكال, مايكل جاكسون، دي إتش لورنس، الملكة إليزابيت الأولى.
*
* 
برج الأسد :.


كريم وحنون مبدع ومتحمّس واسع الأفق ومتفتح مخلص ومحب
*الترتيب* 5 



*اللون* الذهبي 

*الكوكب* الشمس 
*حجر الحظ* الياقوت 
*أفضل شريك* الدلو 
*أسوأ شريك* العقرب 
*يحب* المغامرة الفكرية، الحياة المرفهة، الأبهة والعظمة، الأطفال، والأدب 
*لا يحب* الروتين اليومي، الأشخاص محدودي الأفق، الضيقة المادية، والوضاعة 
الأسد مهيمن، شديد الإبداع، واجتماعي من الدرجة الأولى. وتظهر هذه الصفات في الأسد اكثر من غيره من بقية الأبراج. الأسد ملك الغابة، ومواليد الأسد هم أيضًا ملوك بين الناس. يمتازون بفخامة الأسلوب والعظمة والشهامة. الأسد ولد إما للقيادة أو للدعم أو للثورة ضد الأوضاع الراهنة. 
يكون الأسد في أوج فعاليته عندما يكون في مركز السلطة. يخلص له من يتبعه لجاذبيته الشخصية وأدبه الجم. قادر على منح أتباعه الإحساس بالثقة والأمان وبأنه يقف على أرض صلبة. طُموح ومثالية خطط الأسد قد تثبط من عزيمة أتباعه، ولكن قدرته على الوصول إلى قلب المشكلة وحلّها تطمئنهم. النكسات تقوي من عزيمة الأسد. فهو قادر على تحقيق أهدافه، ويستخدم كل طاقاته وإبداعه في ذلك، دون أن يراوده أدنى شك. مواليد الأسد بشكل عام قوة نحو الخير لمثاليتهم وإنسانيتهم. الأسد الورع متمسك بشدة بمعتقداته ومذاهبه بشكل تقليدي ومبالغ فيه.  

*المهنة*




في حياته المهنيّة، ينجح في أيةّ وظيفة لها مستقبل، وقادر من خلالها على احتلال مركز الصدارة. في السياسة، لا يقنع بوضع أقل من مركز قوي في الحكومة. في مجال إدارة الأعمال، هو رئيس مجلس إدارة شركته أوعلى الأقل مدير. الأسد قادر على التنظيم والإشراف, وعلى عاتقه تقع مسؤولية وضع الأسس للمشاريع الجديدة. في الفن, هو إما نجم معروف أو رسّام، أو قائد لفرقة موسيقية. 



*الحبّ*

يمتاز الأسد في علاقاته بالتفتح, الإخلاص، الأصالة، والثقة. الأسد كائن اجتماعي, تلقائي، طيب القلب، عطوف وصريح. وعلى الرغم من لطفه الظاهر، فإنه يفقد ثقته بالأشخاص الذين يخيبون آماله. عاشق مخلص ولديه العاطفة التي تبدو ذات حرارة وحدة شديدتين يصعب مقاومتها معهما. قد لا يبدو الأسد راغباً في تجربة أشياء جديدة لا تكون نابعة عن خياله هو ولكن الحبيب الذكي يمكن أن يقدم وببطء طرقاً جديدة للتعبير عن الحب في علاقة الحبيبين، وفي حال أدرك الأسد أن هذه الطرق ستكون متعة و مرحاً له فسيقبلها فوراً ويؤيدها. قد يتمسك مولود الأسد بعلاقات سيئة بسبب أن الشعور بالأنا والذات لديه والذي لا يسمح له بالاعتراف بأنه قد ارتكب خطأً ما، وكذلك تفاؤله الشديد يجعله لا يرى أية مشكلة على أنها لا تقهر. علاوة على ذلك سيثبت مولود الأسد أنه رفيق رائع. يدفعه حبه للأطفال لأن يكون أباً أو أماً من طبيعته الداخلية. مولود الأسد كريم، دافئ ولديه رغبة حقيقية في الوصول للأفضل لكل الناس. وإن ولاءه ومشاعر الكرامة والشرف لديه هي صفات متأصلة وغير منفصلة لديه 

*المشاهير*



نابليون بونابرت, جورج برنارد شو, ماي واست

*
*

للحديث بقيـة .. تعبت من الصفحة أبغى أغيرها وبعدين أكمل  :toung:

----------


## بحر الشوق

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*اللهم صل على محمد وعلى ال محمد الطيبن الطاهرين*

*شكراً جزيلاً  لك*
*اخيه على هذا المجهود..*
*وش حلاته برجي زي الفل..*
*العقرب * 

* تحياتي*
*بحر الشوق*

----------


## My tears

*ما شاء الله تبارك الله  ..*
*رووووووعة ..* 
*ربي يعطيك العافية خيتوو ..*

*ننتظر برج الثور  ..*

*مشكورة والله ..*

----------


## .: طوق الياسمين :.

بحر الشوق 
My tears <---- برجي مثلك  :toung:  ثيران  :bigsmile:  



^
^
أشكركم على هذا المرور العطر .. أسعدني تواجدكم .. 
لا عدمنا تواصلكم يا حلوين ..  
تحياتي /

.: طوق الياسمين :.

----------


## .: طوق الياسمين :.

برج السرطان :.


عاطفيّ ومحب حدسيّ وخياليّ ذكيّ وحذر حريص ومتعاطف 



*الترتيب* 4 

*اللون* الفضي 
*الكوكب* القمر 
*حجر الحظ* اللؤلؤ 
*أفضل شريك* الجدي 
*أسوأ شريك* الميزان 
*يحب* الهوايات، كل ما هو رومانسي، الأطفال، المنزل، الوطن، والحفلات
*لا يحب* المواقف المتأزمة، الفشل، المعارضة، وتوجيه النصح له. 
يوجد السرطان في جميع مجالات النشاط البشري. محافظ ومحب لبيته وأسرته. يتمتع السرطان بالذكاء وبحاسة سادسة قوية، مع عمق فلسفي في التفكير مبني على الإلهام أحيانًا. يراه المقربون شخصيّة مختلفة جدًّا, متعاطف وحساس ولطيف مع الآخرين خاصّة مع أحبائه. قادر على الاندماج مع المواقف لحدة خياله وميله لأحلام اليقظة، كما أنه أحيانًا يحاول أن يصوغ حياته لتتلاءم مع عالم الخيال الذي يحياه. يقدّر الفنّ والأدب وخاصّة المسرح. يمتلك موهبة أدبية وفنية وخطابيّة كبيرة. كما أن لديه موهبة التقليد؛ مما يؤهله للنجاح على المسرح. ولكونه عاطفيّا جدًا، تراه يبالغ في الأداء. مع أنه يعطي انطباعأ واقعيًا، إلا أنه مغرم بالغموض، ويتأثّر بالغيبيات بشكل كبير. قادر على أن يكون قائدًا إذا استطاع أن يعبّر عن نفسه في عمله وأجاده. 
لدى السرطان ذاكرة قويّة, فيما يتعلق بالأحداث العاطفية, ويكون قادرًا على تذكر أدق التفاصيل لسنين عديدة. تسيطر عليه ذكريات الطفولة، ويعيش الماضي بذكرياته والمستقبل في خيالاته. إن مقابلة حبيب سابق ظنّ أنه قد نسيه، قد توقظ مشاعره نحوه من جديد وبسهولة. قد يبدو فظًا وصعبًا في بعض الأحيان؛ لأنه شديد الطموح. يلجأ إلى التملق والنفاق أحيانًا؛ ليكسب رضا من حوله، ويتماشى مع وجهات نظرهم. وكنتيجة لذلك فهو يفتقر إلى الثبات، فكثيرًا ما يغير آراءه و انتماءاته بحسب الموقف. 
المهنة قدرات السرطان تؤهله لشغل وظائف عديدة. يمكن أن يكون صحافيًا ناجحًا أوكاتبًا أوسياسيًا. ولكن في حقل السياسة قد يبقى إلى حدّ ما بعيدًا عن الأنظار بدلاً من تولي مراكز بارزة في السلطة. طبيعة السرطان الرومانسية تدفعه للبحث عن مواقع الاكتشافات المثيرة، لذا تجده يحب العمل كتاجر أو خبير في القطع الأثرية.




*الحبّ*


ولاء السرطان الأول يكون للزوج أو الزوجة والأسرة، ويعتبر نفسه حاميًا لعائلته. السرطان يحبّ بكل جوارحه، و يعطي الكثير دون انتظار مقابل. عاطفة السرطان المتأججة تجعل من السهل التأثير عليه. السرطان صديق مخلص، ولكنه شديد التعصب لبني قومه. 

يبحث السرطان، عن عش ومأوى آمن. غالباً ما ينسجم مولود هذا البرج أكثر شيء مع أناس يفهمون الجانب الإبداعي لديه ويقبلونه على وضعه الذي هو فيه من حيث المزاج والطباع وكل شيء. كون مولود السرطان يمتلك عاطفة قوية فهو يبحث عن شريك متزن وسريع الاستجابة وفي نفس اللحظة يجب أن يتفهم هذا الشريك حاجة السرطان إلى العزلة من حين إلى آخر، تلك الحاجة التي تأتي بالتناوب مع الرغبة الاجتماعية للصحبة وكذلك التشجيع. السرطان شخص مدافع ومحب للتملك إلا أنه ليس بالشخص المسيطر فمن الممكن أن يصبح عاشقاً غيوراً عندما يشعر بعدم الأمان. بالرغم من أن مولود السرطان يشكل الدرع الواقي في مواجهة العالم الخارجي إلا أنه حساس و يولي أهمية للأشياء الطبيعية الفطرية. كعاشق يبحث السرطان عن الأمان والإخلاص، ويمكن أن يجرح مولود السرطان بعمق عندما يخون الشخص الذي يهتم هو بشأنه الثقة و الأمانة (الأمر الذي لن يكون سهلاً أبداً). السرطان شاعري ورومانسي ويهتم بالجوانب الحسية، وعندما يكون الأمر مع الحبيب فإن للسرطان الثقة بأن الأمور ستزدهر وتنجح مع هذا الحبيب.





*المشاهير*


هنري الثامن, الأميرة ديانا, مايك تايسون, يوليوس قيصر, نيلسون مانديلا .. 
*
*

برج الجوزاء :.

متكيّف ومرن صريح وذكي عقلاني وفصيح مفعم بالشباب والحيوية 

*الترتيب* 3 
*اللون* الأخضر 
*الكوكب* عطارد 
*حجر الحظ* العقيق 
*أفضل شريك* القوس 
*أسوأ شريك* الحوت 
*يحب* الكلام، كل ما هو جديد وغير مألوف، التنوع، تحقيق الأهداف المتعددة معا، والقراءة 
*لا يحب* القيود، التعلم، الروتين، الخمول العقلي والوحدة 
يرتبط هذا البرج بعطارد، كوكب الطفولة والشباب، ولمواليد هذا البرج مزايا وعيوب الأطفال والشباب معًا. مزايا الجوزاء تضفي عليها جاذبية شديدة، ولكن سيئاتها قد تمحو حسناتها. إذا كانت الظروف مواتية تكون خلابة، حيوية وسعيدة كالأطفال وإذا عاكستها الظروف تصبح أنانية، خيالية وقلقة. تهتم بالمشاريع والأنشطة الجديدة، وتعمل علىها، وتنتقل من مشروع إلى آخر كالفراشة بين الأزهار. بالنسبة إليها الحياة لعبة مرحة، ويجب أن تعج دومًا بالحركة والمرح المستمر، وأن تخلو من الرّوتين القاتل. 
الجوزاء حنونة، مهذّبة، كريمة وتراعي مشاعر وحقوق الفقراء. تعرف كيف تستخدم جاذبيتها في بلوغ غاياتها. تكافح لتكون دومًا صادقة ومستقيمة، لكنها تحبّ مصلحتها الشّخصيّة أيضًا. وهي أيضًا كالأطفال تتطلب الانتباه والإعجاب. 
تملك الجوزاء ذكاءً حادًا لامعًا وحدسًا قويًا. وتشدّها التّحديات الحقيقية. هذه الطاقة العقلية تفتح شهية الجوزاء للعلم والمعرفة منذ ريعان الشباب. لكن الجوزاء تكره بذل الجهد للتعلم، وتفضل الاعتماد على سرعة الفهم. لدى الجوزاء براعة عقلية في التقاط الأمور التي تتطلب الذكاء، كما أنها قادرة على الجمع بين المهارات اليدوية والعقلية معًا. قدرتها البالغة على التحليل تتيح لها رؤية المسائل من وجوهٍ مختلفة، مما يعرضها للتردّد وصعوبة اتخاذ القرارات. 
*الحبّ*

للجوزاء جانبان: الأول يغرق في العاطفة، والآخر يبتعد عن كل ما يمت للعواطف بصلة. تنظر الجوزاء إلى العلاقات العاطفية بتحليل عقلاني، وتجدها تسخر من أبطال قصص الغرام، بما فيهم نفسها. لا تأخذ الجوزاء الأمور بشكل جدي. وتكوّن صداقات جيدة ومسلية ومعارف جيّدين. الجوزاء متحدثة لبقة ومتألقة، كما إنها مسلية جدًا.

يحب مواليد الجوزاء الحوار الذكي، لذلك فالطريق إلى قلب مولود الجوزاء هو عقله. أفضل من ينشغل به الجوزاء هو شخصية أقوى وأكثر هدوءً منه وهو الذي من المفروض أن يتجاوز عن وحتى يستمتع بالطريقة المتقلبة والقلقة في التواصل الاجتماعي لدى الجوزاء، ويجب أن يكون موجوداً بجانبه عندما يستنفذ مولود الجوزاء كافة أوراقه. لدى مواليد الجوزاء الرغبة في اتباع طريق التجربة في مختلف أوجه العلاقات الاجتماعية؛ وطالما بقي الشريك واضحاً، صبوراً، مثيراً، مغامراً ولديه الرغبة في مناقشة تفاصيل الحياة فإن الوضع سيكون جميلاً بالنسبة إليه. مولود الجوزاء ليس بعيداً بطبعه عن الميل للتشرد والتسكع لذلك فالشريكان هنا ربما يكونان عرضة للانفصال والطلاق؛ إلا أن الحالة المثالية هي أن مولود الجوزاء يفكر بالمتع الآنية لتجربة عابرة ولا يفكربالتعامل مع المخاطر التي قد تواجهه. صحبة مواليد الجوزاء صحبة رائعة فيها الكثير من التشويق والتجديد. هم يعتقدون أنهم سيتخطون أية عقبات بسهولة من خلال لسانهم وكلامهم العذب - وأنهم سيكونون قادرين على تحمل هفوات الشريك طالما أن الجو المحيط لا يشعر بالبلادة أو الملل.

*المهنة*

تستطيع الجوزاء النجاح في مجالات كثيرة في الحياة. قد تكون: محاورة, دبلوماسيّة, واعظة, مدرّسة, مؤلّفة, شاعرة، صحفية أو محامية. أيّ عمل يتطلب سرعة البديهة والتغيير المستمر يلائمها. هي أيضًا عالمة مبدعة, خاصّة في مجال الطب وعلم الفلك؛ نظرًا لتفكيرها المنطقي والتحليلي. كذلك هي عضو ممتاز في الجيش أيضًا؛ لأنها لا تهتم للمخاطر، و يمكن أن تنال شرف الأعمال البطولية. في مجال الفن قد تتفوّق في الموسيقى والرّسم والنّحت. وهي أيضًا باحثة نفسية جيّدة. 

*المشاهير*

الأمير فيليب, مارلين مونرو, بوب هوب, جون كنيدي, وولت ويتمان, بوب ديلون, توماس هاردي.
*
*
يتـبع

----------


## .: طوق الياسمين :.

برج الثور :.
 
محل ثقة حنون ومحب مثابر ويعرف ما يريد هادئ ومحب للأمان

*الترتيب* 2  
*اللون* القرنفلي  
*الكوكب* الزهرة 

*حجر الحظ* الزمرد 
*أفضل شريك* العقرب 
*أسوأ شريك* الدلو 
*يحب* الاستقرار، الأشياء الطبيعية، التأمل، الرفاهية ومتع الحياة 
*لا يحب* المقاطعة، الضغوط، التصنع، العجلة والعزلة
يمتاز الثور بالصلابة, العمليّة، المثابرة وقوّة الإرادة .. لا أحد يقوده، لكنه يختار القائد الذي يتبعه ويثق به، ويتبعه بولاء شديد. ذو شخصية مستقرة, متوازنة ومحافظة. يتبع قوانين البلد الذي يعيش فيه ويعشق السّلام. مدرك للقيمة المادية لما يحيط به، ويحب الامتلاك، ويخاف من الوقوع في الديون. يعمل ما بوسعه للحفاظ على استقراره وأمنه، كما إنه يخشى التغيير. 
الثور متوقد الذكاء، عمليّ أكثر مما هو عقلانيّ, لكنه ميال إلى تبني آراء ثابتة من خلال اتباعه لخبرات سابقة موثوق بها. بشكل عام شخصيّته جديرة بالثّقة وثابتة. حكيم، عادل، حازم وصلب في مواجهة الصعاب. 
الثور صديق مخلص وكريم مع قدرٍ كبيرٍ من الحب. لأنه عادةً مؤمن جدا بالرتب الاجتماعيّة، فهو نادرًا ما يتصادق مع أشخاص من خارج طبقته الاجتماعية. في الأغلب, الثور رقيق، معتدل المزاج، ودود، متواضع وهادئ، يكره الشجار، ويبتعد عن الأحقاد. لكنّ إذا غضب، ينفجر بشكل عنيف بحيث يصعب عليه ضبط النفس.  







*الحبّ*




عاشق فوق العادة، ومدرك لحقيقة أحاسيسه الجياشة. يعد زوجًا وفيًا ومحبًا لبيته. الثور حنون أبًا أو أمًا . إذا قوبلت مشاعره بالاستهانة تحول إلى عدو شرس، ولكن يغفر بسهولة إذا حاول الطرف الآخر بذل الجهد لذلك. مولود برج الثور عاطفي بصورة عميقة وهو أيضاً مخلص جداً. إنه يقدر عاليا الانسجام الذي يخلق حياة منزلية سعيدة. وقد يذهب الثور إلى حد التطرف في محاولاته لجعل الشريك سعيداً، الأمر الذي إن وصل إلى علاقة الحب سوف لن يعتبر تضحية بالنسبة للثور ذي العواطف والأحاسيس الجياشة. قد تكن حاجة المولود الثور إلى الحياة الجيدة على نفس الدرجة من الأهمية مع حاجته إلى مشاركة هذه الحياة مع شخص مميز. بالنسبة للعلاقة الجسدية المولود الثور مستقيم وعملي في هذا المجال. ليس من بين خصال برج الثور الكلام الذي قد يوصف بالهراء أو ذلك الكلام المنمق أو المعقد بالألفاظ، ولكن هذا لا يعني أبداً أن مولود الثور لا يحسن التعامل مع الحب. في الحقيقة قد لا تكون عاطفة الثور مفهومة من قبل الآخرين وقد تلقى الموسيقى أو أحد أشكال التعبير الحسي غير اللفظي صدى إيجابياً لدى طبيعة الثور وتحدث انسجاماً لديه. كونه مخلص جداً للأصدقاء والعائلة، يفضل الثور الصداقات طويلة الأمد وحتى أنه يبحث عن علاقات أو زواج قوي بالرغم من أن طبيعته الشهوانية قد تقوده في الطريق الخطأ وبخاصة في سن الشباب.




*المهنة*



يحب الثور المهن اليدوية والصناعية التي تتطلب العمل اليدوي. يمكن الاعتماد على الثور بسهولة، كما أنه عملي، منهجي وطموح. خُلق للوظائف الروتينية التي تتطلب الثقة وتحمل المسئولية. 
يمتاز الثور بالإبداع وأنه قادر على تأسيس المشاريع الضخمة. منتج ويعتمد على نفسه وليس على الآخرين. بعض مواليد الثور لديهم موهبة الغناء.  



*المشاهير*







فريد إستير, سيجموند فرويد, ويليام شيكسبير, باربرا سترايسند, ملكولم إكس.

*
* 

برج الحمل :.
 
مغامر ومفعم بالحيوية رائد وشجاع متحمّس وواثق بنفسه نشيط وسريع البديه

*الترتيب* 1 

*اللون* الأحمر 
*الكوكب* المريخ 
*حجر الحظ* الماس 
*أفضل شريك* الميزان 
*أسوأ شريك* الجدي 
*يحب* النشاط، الفوز، التحديات، البطولة، والتلقائية. 
*لا يحب* الانتظار، الاعتراف بالفشل، الاستبداد، والاستماع إلى نصائح الآخرين 
الحمل مغامر, طموح, عفوي, متحمّس ونشيط. الحمل رائد في الفكر والفعل, متفتح للأفكار الجديدة وعاشق للحريّة. يرحّب بالتّحديات، ولا يغير مساره إلا إذا ضجر لعدم حصوله على النتائج المرجوة بسرعة. 
قائد شجاع يهتم بأمور رعيته. ونادرًا ما يلجأ الى مرؤوسيه للوصول إلى أهدافه الخاصّة الإ فيما ندر. لا يصلح أن يكون تابعًا، فلقد خلق للقيادة. مهتم بذاته بشكل إيجابي وسلبي، أي يعتمد على نفسه، وفي نفس الوقت هو أنانيّ ومعنيّ بتقدّمه الشخصيّ ورضائه الجسدي فقط. طاقته الكبيرة تجعله عدوانيًّا ،متوتّرًا، مجادلًا أحيانًا، عنيدًا وحاد الطباع. لا يحتمل الإساءة، ولا ينسي الإهانة أبدًا. الحمل عقلانيّ وموضوعيّ, لكنّ في بعض الحالات تكون له مواقف متطرّفة في الدّين والسّياسة. بطل القضايا الخاسرة والمقاومة الحاسمة. ذكي، لكنهّ متهوّر أحيانًا في تقييم صعوبة المهمات التي يباشرها، ويُفرط في التفاؤل. يجب على الحمل أن يمارس ضبط النفس، أي ضبط مزاجه وميوله الشخصية، وذلك لصالح المجتمع الذي يعيش فيه.  

*المهنة*




رّياضي ومتسلّقّ جيّد، طبيب, مستكشف، جندي، بحّار، طيار وقائد. 



*الحبّ*

الحمل صريح، واضح ونزيه في علاقاته الشخصية. يجمع حوله الأصدقاء الجيّدين والكرماء. متقد العاطفة، لكنه شديد الحساسية. من أكثر الأبراج حنانًا ودفاعًا عن أطفاله، فهو مخلص لأطفاله لدرجة التّضحية بروحه.



عندما يريدون فقط فإن أصحاب برج الحمل قادرون على الظهور بالمظهر الساحر والذي قد لا يقاوم من قبل الجنس الآخر. على مواليد برج الحمل أن يستخدموا بل يطلقوا العنان لطاقاتهم الجبارة حتى لا يشعر أولئك الذين يتعاملون معهم بأنهم قد تأثروا بالتقدم الذي أحرزوه. وفي علاقة ما يفترض مواليد الحمل بأنفسهم الشخص الدافع والمشجع والذي يجب أن تكون له السيطرة على كل شيء. وقوة الحمل الجارفة تجبر أولئك الذين ولدوا تحت تأثير هذا البرج أن يصبحوا المنارة التي يجب أن تكون القائدة في أي مغامرة تتطلب التعاون. أحياناً يبدوا بأنهم يريدون أن يهزموا ويتغلبوا على شركائهم وأنهم لا يحبونهم. الأشخاص الحمل هم أشخاص حماسيين، مندفعون ومغامرون في الحب وسوف يكون لديهم رغبة دائمة في دفع حبهم نحو حالة استقرار جديدة والشريك هنا قد يتأثر بالجانب الروحي هذا. يحب مواليد الحمل التجربة وأن يوصلوا الأشياء إلى حدها الأقصى، لذلك وكما يقال فعلى محب الشخص الحمل أن يكتب وثيقة (كاماسوترا) من بدايتها أو بعبارة أخرى أن يبدأ محب الحمل الأشياء معه من بدايتها وبالتجريب

*المشاهير*




تشارلي تشابلن, مارلون براندو, بات ديفز, توماس جفرسون, أدولف هتلر.
*
*
للحديث بقيـة في عالم الأبراج ..

----------


## هديل

متفائل وعاشق للحرية ودود وخفيف الظل أمين ومستقيم عقلاني وفلسفي

طبعا القوســـ احلى برج

ويعجبوني كل الابراج النارية 

وبعد الثور يعجبني

كل الابراج تعجبني الا العقرب مااشتهي اسمع اسمه مع اني احب الابراج المائية بس مادري ليش اكره هالبرج 


ومشكورة اخيه على الطرح الممتع 

تحياتي لك

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

برجي العقرب<<<<اصلا العقرب حليو :toung:  
مشكوره اخيتي يسمونه على الطرح الرائع :bigsmile:

----------


## الولاء الفاطمي

يسلمو خيه كتييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييير  من قلبي 

برجي طبعاً الميزان احلى برج احم احم احم

----------


## .: طوق الياسمين :.

*..* *الســلام عليــكم ورحمة الله وبــركــاته** ..**أشكركم على مروركم العطر**أسعدني تواجدكم**بس بدون هواش .. لا أنتي ولا أنتي .. برجي أني الأحلى  * ****** *للحديث بقيـة* *أرق تحيـــاتي* */**.:* *طـــــوق اليــاسمين**:**.*

----------


## .: طوق الياسمين :.

أبراج المشاهير :. 

مشاهير برج الدلو :.
تشارلز داروين، توماس ألفا إديسون، فانيسا ريدغريف، فريدريك دوغلاس، أوبرا وينفري، تشارلز ديكنز، جون ماك إنرو، وولف غانغ آمادوس موتزارت، جاك نيكلاوس، رونالد ريجن، أبراهام لينكولن، فرانكلين دي روزفيلت، تيلي سافالاس، فيرجينيا وولف، بيب روث، ميا فاروو، كارل إيكان ويوكو أونو،نبيله عبيد.
مشاهير برج الجدي :. 
السيد إسحاق نيوتن، ريتشارد نيكسون، لويس باستور، إدغار ألان بو، إالفيس بريسلي، مايكل كراوفورد، فيل سبيكتر، ريتشارد الصغير، نوستراداماس، جي آر آر تولكين، ديفيد بووي، جوان باييز، جوان آرك و محمد علي،جمال عبد الناصر. 
مشاهير برج الثـور :.
فريد أستير، سايموند فرويد، وليام شيكسبير، باربارا ستريزاند، مالكولم إكس، ليوناردو ديفينشي، ويلي نيلسون، أوسون ويلز، كاثرين هيببورن، جورج لوكاس، وليام هيوليت، تشير وأدولف هيتلر،يونس شلبى،طه حسين .. 
مشاهير برج الجوزاء :.
إتش آر إتش فيليب (دوق إدنبورغ)آرثر كونان دويل، مارلين مونرو، جودي غارلاند، بوب هوب، جون كندي، وولت ويتمان، آل جولسون، بوب دايلن، توماس هاردي، مايلز ديفيس، بوب دايلن، سترافينسكي، كونفوشيوس، كيرك كيركوريان وبول ماك كارتني،عبد الحليم حافظ،فاتن حمامه.
برج الحوت :. 
جورج واشنطن، آلبرت آينشتاين، جورج فريدريك هانديل، إليزابيث تايلور، ساندي كراوفورد، كيرت كوبين، ديفيد جيلمور، غلوريا فاندربيلت، جتنبرغ، سيبيل ليك، رالف نادر، إدغار سايس، سيدني بويتيار وإليزابث باريت براونينغ
برج القوس :. 
السيد ونستون تشيرتشل، لودوينغ فان بيتهوفين، مارك توين، فرانسيس ألبيرت سيناترا، جيم موريسون، وولت ديزني، ديل كارنيج، بروس لي، ستيفين سبيلبيرغ، فيل دوناهو، جين فوندا، أوري غيلار ودالي لاما.
برج العقرب :.
ماري أنطوانيت، ماري كوري، مارتن لوثر، تيودور روسفيلت، بيل جيتس، لورن ميشيل، بيكاسو، وليام بين، كريستوفر كولومبوس، سالي فيلد، جوني ميتشل، الأمير تشارلز، جولدي هاون، روبيرتو جويزويتا وفولتير . 
برج الميزان :.
أيزنهور، أوليفيا نيوتاون جون، سارا بيرهاردت، المهاتما غاندي، فرانس ليسزت، بروس سبرينغستين، بريجيت باردو، إلينر روسفبلت، بول سايمون، نوح ويبستر، رالف لورين، مايكل كريتشتون. 
برج العذراء :. 
لورين باكال، مايكل جاكسون، دي إتش لورانس، الملكة إليزابيث الأولى، صوفيا لورين، سين كونري، ليلي توملين، راكويل ويلش، جراندما موسيس، تولستوي، إتش إل مينكين، جون كولتين، بافلوف، وورين بافيت وليليوكالاني. 

برج الأسد :. 

ميي ويست، نابليون بونابرت، آندي وورهول، سايمون بوليفار، جورج برنارد شو، مكسفيلد باريش، عمر الخيام، بيجي فليمينغ، كارل جي جنغ، ستانلي كوبريك، ميك جاغر، جاكي أونيسس، تشارلز سكواب وأرنولد شوارزنيغر.
*مشاهير برج السرطان* 

بيل كوسبي، هنري الثامن، الأميرة ديانا، مايك تايسون، جولياس قيصر، نلسون مانديلا، ريمبراندت، إتش روس بيروت، دان آيكرود، جيرالدو ريفيرا، رينغو، باكميبنستر فولر، ألكسندر العظيم، إيستي لودير،
المارشال ماك لوهان .
*مشاهير برج الحمل* 

شارلي شابلن، مارلون براندو، بيت ديفيس، توماس جيفرسون، هوديني، وليام ريتش، إلتون جون، أريثا فرانكلين، غلوريا ستينيم، ليونارد نيموي، ساي يونغ، دبليو سي فيلدز، جيمس كلارك وأوتو فون بيسمارك.

----------


## وردة محمد ؛

*هلا وغلا..*
*مشكوره أختي..طوق الياسمين..*
*موضوع أكثر من روعه..*
*تسم الأيادي..*
*ننتظر الكثير منكِ...*

----------


## أمير القديح

كيف اعرف برجي

----------


## بحر الشوق

*الاخ أمير القديح اذا اردت معرفت برجك اكتب لي تاريخ ميلادك بالهجري او الميلادي واطلع لك برجك*

----------


## ياقوتة الشرق

بسمه تعالي 
يسلموا يسلموا يسلموا على الموضوع الشيق وربي يعطيكم الف مليون عافيه 
وانا برجي المرأة الثور
تحياتي ويسلموا  :embarrest:

----------


## الأمل كله

مشكوررة اختي الغالية طوق الياسمين وعد كثري من هالمواضيع لاني احبها مرررره والله يعطيك العافية ياقلبي

----------


## شهوودة

بالصراحه موضوع جميل ومميز المفروض يخلون عليه موضوع مميز 

سلمت اناملك اختي والله يعطيك العافيه انشاءلله 





دمتم بود

    شهد

----------


## العنود

مشكوووووووووره اختي على
الطرح الرائع
واني برجي العذراء
واحب  برج القوس 
بس للاسف ما يصلحوا الاثنين معا
الله يساعدني
واكرر شكري لك خيتوو
مع اعذب تحياتي اختك العنود

----------


## ابجد هوز

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  نشكر الاخت على هذا الاهتمام الكبير و المجهود العظيم وانا بصراحه ادهشني وعجبني هذا المجهود والله يعطيك العافيا والله يخليك لنا واهديك هذه الابيات حمل الثور جوزة السرطان         ورع الليث سنبل الميزان
ورمى عقرب من القوس جدياً     وسقى الدلو بركة الحيتان  
ونشاء الله  تعطونا مجال اكبر حتى يمدينا نكتب على الكيف
وسمحو لينا اذا اطلنا عليكم

----------


## hope

مشكووورة حبيبتي
اني برجي العقرب واحب برج الحووت بس المهم ماائي

والله يعطيك الف عااافية خيتوو

تحيااتي
حور

----------


## safwat

شكرا على ارروع الكلمات والمعلومات
بس منوين جبتهن
صفوت

----------


## w_alwaheed

مشكوووووووووووووووووور اختي طوووق الياسمين    على المعلومات الجديده الي حصلتها عن برجي   

طبعا برجي ترابي   ............................. الثور  

اكل واجد اي والله بس الحمد لله محافض على لياقتي

----------


## Small Rose

مشكوووووووووووووووووورة اختي طوووق الياسمين على المعلومات الحلوة اللي مثلش
أني برجي هواااائي ===========> الجوزاء
يعطيش الله ألف عافيه....

----------


## صمت الجروح

طوق الياسمين تسلمين خيتو عالموضوع الروعة

الله لايحرمنا منكِ


ويوفقكِ
ويعطيكِ العافيه 


..

أختكم/::.. صمت الجروح ...

----------

